# Ice condition on Mosquito



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Please be careful on the ice!!!!!! There is an open channel starting from the bridge and working itself to the north east side. Some spots are getting pretty thin. There are a lot of guys out there--and I'm hoping they all get in ok. So if you're planning on going out ,double check first on the conditions. 
It was o.k.this morning and went to crap real fast. We will see what tonite holds as far as temps. Be safe. Linda


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Linda,

Where have the better reports came from the North or South side? I'll be stopping in to get bait but the last few times out has been slow on the North side. Any pointers?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

More people have been fishing the northend---getting perch and crappies.
Started getting a few reports from the Southend now. So I quess one side is as good as the other. A few reports of walleye on the north end at bouy line.

Sorry this isn't a very good report, but we close @ 6 p.m. ,and most all the fishermen come in after that. So we haven't got that many reports.
Thanks, Linda


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Heard reports today of people falling in coming back off the ice. Park ranger at ramp on loud speaker warning guys coming off ice. Hope everybody gets off ok.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Why in such below freezing temps would the ice deteriorate so badly?
I do realize there are currents, and wind shifts can open some cracks, but what exactly was the threat today?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I asked a few guys the same question and they said The wind and sun we had the last few days is messing it up.. Hopefully it will firm back up in a few days. The State park officer was out there today trying to get people to come in. That's the 1st time I ever remember that happening.
Stay safe---no fish is worth a life. Linda


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just got in from both ends. Didnt make it out to far north. Follwed the guys path and found 2in. All white and gettin thinner by the min. By the time Leadcore showed up the crack moved to the east point from Lindas and guys couldnt get back off let alone get out. We turned the rig around and found better ice south. Amazing the amount of guys not carring bars! I was going through and it was crackin up under me feet! Where did they go in at eyewall? Off Lindas? I tried to tell guys and some didnt care. Wasnt long after everyone didnt know how to get back.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

is north end that messed up that its off limits 4 sat....???


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I think you can get out if you walk out close to the east shore line and go around the crack, but I am not certain of this. Linda
Jig and Leadcorebean would probably know better, cause they were checking all over the lake. (Thanks guys)


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

hey jig:lanning on coming up sat. should we try north end or not , plan to b there @ 9-9:30. U goin sat???


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya Ill be south. Ice is alot better just watch out for the shore ice and stay out of the bays. Cem is good and 305 is iffy on gettin across. Might get wet. Not sure on a time. Kids! Linda itll be better in a couple days. Sunday! I know I will keep fishin North. There isnt any better fishin in Ohio!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I was planning on going tomorrow too but I talked with a buddy that was there today and said the ice was cracked and lots of water on it, some places only had 2 inches. A buddy of his went off the ice early and called to warn him to get off because it had deteriorated since they walked out----as they were on the phone he witnessed one guy go through and there was another that already did.

IM STAYIN HOME! Dont wanna try my hypothermia suit out quite yet!

Whatever you guys do, dont take someone else's reports and think its gospel, GO CHECK FOR YOURSELF!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah id forget about the north end.. im fat and crazy but today was the first time i turned and walked away... just have to know its not worth it.. i came to fish not go swimming. be safe and use some sense.. and people invest in a bar if u dont have one!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

How thick ice @ cemetary, Not trying 2 ask 20 questions, but dont want 2 make 1.5 hr drive 2 find it unfishable...


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I just got off the phone with a buddy. They were out off the causeway around 200 yards out and one of them fell through. To make it even worse on him he fell through a 2nd time by the crack while trying to get back . Thankfully he is fine and even went and checked the Cemetery and said it was ok. I would strongly suggest using a spud bar if you are going out there. I myself will stay home or maybe go to Congress and just be happy with some gills. BE CAREFUL !!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Buddy was at the cemetary he said 6in.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Crack out from Linda's is still nearly impassable. There is a very narrow area straight out toward island that a few guys are crossing. Do not attempt this if you don't have a spud bar and can decide for yourself what is "safe". We tried to cross near the eastern shoreline and found lots of bad ice. Turned around and fished elsewhere. Looked like there were lots of guys parking west of the bridge, crossing over to the north side of the road, and walking out from the causeway west of the bridge.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Fished off the cemetary lots of small perch. Ice was great soild 6in


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Ill be there tommorrow...see how it hardened up ...


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Offshore Limits said:


> Ill be there tommorrow...see how it hardened up ...


same here, im assuming/hoping it will harden. anyone think it will be good tomorrow? havent gotten out yet this year so hopefully tomorrow will work out. thanks
kast


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Head to the south end and you will be better off.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Quite a few guys on the northend today. The ice on the northend along the causeway is NOT SAFE. You can see that there was a lot of current there at one time that ate up the ice. Guys were heading out at Linda's to the east of the bad ice today. Don't know how the ice was there because I did not fish. The southend of the lake looks to be much more solid. Guys were fishing the cemetary today.Said good solid 6inches there.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Even at 6in there are thin spots. Under some of the snow and some open water just north of 305. Froze now but thin! After the snow hits/covers it makes for some hidden dangers. Also a big press crack just south of the cem. Its makin some ice and lifting it.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Is the far south end ok yet??


----------

